# Fancybox beim Betreten der Seite ausführen



## ciberjoerg (15. Februar 2010)

Wie kann ich Die fancybox mit iframe beim aufrufen der Seite automatisch ausführen lassen?

sprich ich möchte eine Infoseite Schreiben für Mitarbeiter auf meiner Seite.


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="../fancybox/jquery-1.4.1.min.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="../fancybox/jquery.mousewheel-3.0.2.pack.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="../fancybox/jquery.fancybox-1.3.0.pack.js"></script>
    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="../fancybox/jquery.fancybox-1.3.0.css" media="screen" />

<script type="text/javascript">
        $(document).ready(function() {
$("#various3").fancybox({
                'width'                : '75%',
                'height'            : '75%',
                'autoScale'         : false,
                'transitionIn'        : 'none',
                'transitionOut'        : 'none',
                'type'                : 'iframe'
            });
});
    </script>

<a id="various3"  href="http://google.ca">Iframe</a>
```
So wird ein Iframe Fenster Geöffnet via link. doch wie kann ich das Fenster automatisch anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Februar 2010)

Moin Jörg,

es geht eigentlich viel einfacher, als man denkt.

Die Fancybox wird ja geöffnet, wenn man auf den Link klickt.
Wenn du es automatisch haben willst, dann lasse dein Skript auf den Link klicken 


```
<script type="text/javascript">
        $(document).ready(function() {
$("#various3").fancybox({
                'width'                : '75%',
                'height'            : '75%',
                'autoScale'         : false,
                'transitionIn'        : 'none',
                'transitionOut'        : 'none',
                'type'                : 'iframe'
            }).trigger('click');
});
    </script>
```


----------



## ciberjoerg (16. Februar 2010)

ahh das is ja einfach. Doch wie kombiniere ich das mit einem php script welches überprüft ob eine Mitarbeiternachricht vorhanden ist?
Also eine if else abfrage.

Soll ich den Gesamten javascript dann einfach nur in eine If else abfrage stecken?


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Februar 2010)

Das sollte so gehen:
	
	
	



```
<script type="text/javascript">
        $(document).ready(function() {
$("#various3").fancybox({
                'width'                : '75%',
                'height'            : '75%',
                'autoScale'         : false,
                'transitionIn'        : 'none',
                'transitionOut'        : 'none',
                'type'                : 'iframe'
            })<?php if($neueNachrichtVorhanden){echo ".trigger('click')";}?>;
});
    </script>
```


----------



## ciberjoerg (19. Februar 2010)

Alles klar vielen dank


----------

